# And so another Dick head driver with an unbuckled child!!



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

So, this morning I was coming towards the second round about comming out of AR ...

As always looking about for even more examples over here of stupidity that never cease to amaize (even after all these years .... )

At the last minute, along came old mate from the direction of the Emirates Rd at an absolute stupid rate of knotts .... during which time I had started to cross the intersection only to realize this Di*k Head was not going to stop .... And at about this time so did he .... finally hitting the chocks ... 

Unbeknown to me until this point, there was a little unbuckeled child standing on the front seat ...

With even more zest I avoided all, but at about this point the poor little fella smacked the dash board !

What price on the absolute stupidity of those ******s that don't bother to buckle up their mose precious!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Prob got home and laughed about it wasnt their sons time to go and just being a bit of a bruise, and learned nothing from it!!! 

Is this an arabic, muslim, emirati thing or ?? I am just a dumb untraveled american so I dont know if no seat belts is a norm in other countries. It makes no sense to me why people are so hard headed not to put their kids in their seat belts! I put my dog in a seat belt...


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

My Emirati friends get quite upset when I put my belt on - "Don't you trust my driving?". In the UK it's the law is my usual response but the 180kph in thick fog is the usual reason! Cultural thing I guess, we have become so used to it at home that it seems odd not to wear one whearas here it is the other way around...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Prob got home and laughed about it wasnt their sons time to go and just being a bit of a bruise, and learned nothing from it!!!
> 
> Is this an arabic, muslim, emirati thing or ?? I am just a dumb untraveled american so I dont know if no seat belts is a norm in other countries. It makes no sense to me why people are so hard headed not to put their kids in their seat belts! I put my dog in a seat belt...


No it isn't just an arabic, muslim, emirati thing . The Cypriots are exactly the same and it infuriates me. Their children will be climbing around the car untethered while the parents are driving while texting on their mobiles phones. 
I saw a car at an accident repair place with a perfect shape of a childs head in the centre of the windscreen. I very doubt that the child lived with a smashed skull. 
Mind you the Cypriots have a lot of arab blood in them so maybe it IS an arabic thing


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Get over it, people are total dicks the world over..

However, when i was a kid i used to stand between the front seats watching what was happening, I'm still here.

The point is, education, my parents didn't think anything of it, maybe that happens here too...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, can we get a toned down version of you a bit.. just a bit. I dont mind, but it seems you rub a few a bit wrong.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy, can we get a toned down version of you a bit.. just a bit. I dont mind, but it seems you rub a few a bit wrong.


Jnnxgirl, when you can speak English, and actually be able to construct sentences, then yes, I'll talk to you...

Thank you.

X!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

well..... the driving in the Indian sub-continent is horrible too but much slower

Seat belts are compulsory only in the bigger cities and only for the front seats. There are no rules regarding where the child should be seated. There is no concept of child seats as far as I know - you might not even get one in India except in the biggest cities.
However, one must bear in mind that a car without seat belts is still a lot safer than a family of 4 travelling on a two wheeler with no helmets on (generally only the driver of the two wheeler is required to wear a helmet by law). Yes, poverty and affordabilty have a lot to do with the concept of safety

So when the same drivers drive here, obviously they'll have no concept of things like where a child should sit etc etc

This is as far as the Indian sub-continent is concerned. Can't comment on why drivers from the other regions act the way they do

PS: Hopefully my english will pass the high standards set by some of the posters in the forum


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

rsinner said:


> well..... the driving in the Indian sub-continent is horrible too but much slower
> 
> Seat belts are compulsory only in the bigger cities and only for the front seats. There are no rules regarding where the child should be seated. There is no concept of child seats as far as I know - you might not even get one in India except in the biggest cities.
> However, one must bear in mind that a car without seat belts is still a lot safer than a family of 4 travelling on a two wheeler with no helmets on (generally only the driver of the two wheeler is required to wear a helmet by law). Yes, poverty and affordabilty have a lot to do with the concept of safety
> ...


Well to me Rsinner, your English is just fine, irrespective of the toffiness and self indulgent richesness of some ...

Bottom line is .... if you get a licence here in the UAE, its a requirement to wear a seat belt for any age, same as sensible driving and "using your blinker" but those too almost always seem to go by the way side.

If you are not going to abide by the driving code, then don't drive here, irrespective of your country of origin ... no excuses accepted! ..... 

A driving licence is a privelage not a right as is always quoted !!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Get over it, people are total dicks the world over..
> 
> However, when i was a kid i used to stand between the front seats watching what was happening, I'm still here.
> 
> The point is, education, my parents didn't think anything of it, maybe that happens here too...


Ibet at some point you smacked your head on the dashboard. That explains the obvious brain damage which affects your moods


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

veronica said:


> ibet at some point you smacked your head on the dashboard. That explains the obvious brain damage which affects your moods:d:d:d:d


roflmao


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

And he says I need pills!


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Prob got home and laughed about it wasnt their sons time to go and just being a bit of a bruise, and learned nothing from it!!!
> 
> Is this an arabic, muslim, emirati thing or ?? I am just a dumb untraveled american so I dont know if no seat belts is a norm in other countries. It makes no sense to me why people are so hard headed not to put their kids in their seat belts! I put my dog in a seat belt...


how rediculous it sounds - muslim thing... since when driving is linked to religion???


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

In Russia seat belt is not compulsory, but there is a rare chance to see standing kid on the high way, here in UAE this thing really piss me off and nothing to do with nationality, there are lots of arabs, indians and pakistanis putting their kids in danger.
I hate it, it's heart breaking, indeed...


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> In Russia seat belt is not compulsory, but there is a rare chance to see standing kid on the high way, here in UAE this thing really piss me off and nothing to do with nationality, there are lots of arabs, indians and pakistanis putting their kids in danger.
> I hate it, it's heart breaking, indeed...


I agree with Ella. It is not to do with nationality, it is educating drivers about the consequences of their actions. 
It is heartbreaking, and the the ones who suffer are the young children because they have parents that are ignorant of basic driving rules.


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> In Russia seat belt is not compulsory, but there is a rare chance to see standing kid on the high way, here in UAE this thing really piss me off and nothing to do with nationality, there are lots of arabs, indians and pakistanis putting their kids in danger.
> I hate it, it's heart breaking, indeed...


In Communist Russia... Seatbelt wears YOU!!!


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Prob got home and laughed about it wasnt their sons time to go and just being a bit of a bruise, and learned nothing from it!!!
> 
> Is this an arabic, muslim, emirati thing or ?? I am just a dumb untraveled american so I dont know if no seat belts is a norm in other countries. It makes no sense to me why people are so hard headed not to put their kids in their seat belts! I put my dog in a seat belt...




Driving without a seatbelt being a muslim thing, makes about as much sense as saying Driving whilst under the influence of alcohol is an English or American thing.


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Ossy said:


> In Communist Russia... Seatbelt wears YOU!!!


Russia is long time ago democratic country, wake up )))


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

Ella_and_Yousef said:


> Russia is long time ago democratic country, wake up )))


Joke missed by a mile... I don't think I was the one asleep


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

Ossy said:


> Joke missed by a mile... I don't think I was the one asleep


Lost in Translation


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well after talking to my emirati friend who spent a number of years in the USA... he puts his seat belt on each time we get into the suv. Going and grabbing star bucks before work, I asked because I am curious. He said that his parents do not, and he said no amount of talking to them is going to change them. He says its partially about educating and partially about his religion (we talk about being muslim and all the difference alot). 

Everything here is a learning lesson for me. You guys get so peeved about the littlest things. 

I dont know about you, but I know lots of Americans who drink and drive with just a few beers in them.... on a regular basis. People go to the bar after work, have a few. It is what it is.


----------



## lady4dubai (Feb 23, 2010)

*Stupidity is multi cultural*

I have seem many people from all over the world not buckling up their kids and yes Arabs sadly seem to think it is not that important, but were getting there......






Jynxgirl said:


> Prob got home and laughed about it wasnt their sons time to go and just being a bit of a bruise, and learned nothing from it!!!
> 
> Is this an arabic, muslim, emirati thing or ?? I am just a dumb untraveled american so I dont know if no seat belts is a norm in other countries. It makes no sense to me why people are so hard headed not to put their kids in their seat belts! I put my dog in a seat belt...


----------

